# 24 hours old



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Are we doing ok???







My three Zebra Danios


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry about the size of the pix but i dunno how to make them smaller.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

It looks good. I used to have that same ship ornment in my 75g, but I think it was bigger. By the way to resize them you need a photo editing program. You can go to download.com and get free trials I like Infraview it's simple.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Lookin good, Can i see pixels in those pics? LOL. You can resize easily in windows xp if that's what u run on. in paint under tools i believe.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I hope y'all don't mind but I resized them for you...
























The others expired before I could get to them. Feel free to host them again, then pm the links to me tomorrow and I will resize them right away if you want.

PS Thanks for the tip, Mpro...I didn't know you could resize pics in paint. Although it wasn't under tools....


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you Lydia. They look much better. We have a photo edit program but haven't played with it yet.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

tank looks great dana and jay, (just remember it might get worse before it gets better.) but dont get discouraged.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha I think i have the same tank as you!...Its a 20 Gal? Oh shoot and we have the same substrate too.  Looking good.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

very nice! maybe you should get a few more danios for your zebbs


----------

